# All the other drivers do it [Car Seat Issue]



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol

Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this

At worst I can just drive off, unless they end up being just fine after-all.

1 min into the 8 min drive what do I receive ..










3 min in what do I receive ..










Ah yes, I am preparing my shit parent lecture as we speak

I get there and countdown starts, what do I see?

Not 1, not 3,

*4 children running out the house to my car*

Mom comes out after one runs back inside since they couldn't open the door, I tell the one who looks the oldest I can't take any of them, no car seats, and especially *not alone* ...

Where is your mom?

"Inside, she said you are taking us!!"

Taking you to?

"Daycare"

Does your mom send you to daycare this way everyday?

"Yeah!!!"

Mom comes out, nursing a baby and looks pissed off. Hands the baby back to someone else in the house and at this point im a minute away from my cancel fee and cannot wait to be paid for the lecture she's about to receive *parent*-to-parent

"You will be dropping them off at daycare"

"No, but funny you mentioned that .. you do know that no driver can transport minors without their adult present? Also are you aware that 2 of your kids need car seats? Also - Have you lost your damn mind? You are one dumbass driver away from having your kids kidnapped, taken away, or killed"

Flustered and growing angry turning red - her first response which I could not help but laugh at and I knew I had to just go home and write:

"All the other ****ing drivers do it and have no problem"

Window up, cancel, report, pity on behalf of the kids

Amazing. People are amazing. This "all the other drivers" chant is real. There must be something similar to an AA meeting specifically for shit parents where they write this 1000 times or chant it over a fire.

Today has deemed itself a no ride day lol .. I will be enjoying my weekend with the new puppy my son and his girlfriend brang home:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


The pic of the pup...

The best part of the story.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Can you drop me off at the red curb? Can you pick me up in front of a fire hydrant? I am at the departure curb? All the other drivers do it!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok, I'll admit that I've transported teens that I'm sure are <18 years old. But 4 young kids? No way. That's definitely past the line.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The pic of the pup...
> 
> The best part of the story.


lol .. he is a cute lookin pup


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Pup is adorbs, but isn't s/he within the age for a rear-facing, 5-point harness, car seat????


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Adorable pup! 

There’s a guy here who started a dog taxi. He pickups dogs and brings them doggie daycare or the vet. That would be heaven compared to some pax. 

The moms who don’t care about proper seat restraints or having their kids go in a car alone with a stranger are just lazy, naive and/or ignorant. 

Our fine for having a kid under 8 without a car seat or booster seat, is a few hundred. I wish more drivers followed the rules. Then I wouldn’t have to hear these moms whine so much.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I freaking LOVE hearing "All of the other drivers do it" because my response is always the same. "Huh....looks like I broke the mold then"

Shuffle.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Pup is adorbs, but isn't s/he within the age for a rear-facing, 5-point harness, car seat????


Well he has a carrier .. he got nervous and peed a little in my sons lap so he put him on the blanket

Are harnessed puppy car seats a thing? I never even heard of that until your comment, lol



Invisible said:


> Adorable pup!
> 
> There's a guy here who started a dog taxi. He pickups dogs and brings them doggie daycare or the vet. That would be heaven compared to some pax.
> 
> ...


Im all in for puppy transport lol .. especially since they only complain in bark, no words ..


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> he got nervous and peed a little in my sons lap so he put him on the blanket


Did the puppy retaliatory downrate you after you had tried collecting a cleaning fee? :laugh:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Did the puppy retaliatory downrate you after you had tried collecting a cleaning fee? :laugh:


Not only that .. he reported me

"ruff" ride he stated

was dinged for comfort ..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Are harnessed puppy car seats a thing?


:whistling:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> :whistling:


no thanks lmao .. doesn't look right to me

unless that's a legal requirement in CA I don't know about he will stay in his carrier to the vet

!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Wow -- that is just amazing and scary. Terrible parent who does not need to be reproducing. The world is over populated already.

A baby Spaniel !!! How cute.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> no thanks lmao .. doesn't look right to me
> 
> unless that's a legal requirement in CA I don't know about he will stay in his carrier to the vet
> 
> !!


I would never do that to any dog, either. That's just freaking plain wrong. :thumbdown:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I would never do that to any dog, either. That's just freaking plain wrong. :thumbdown:


Agree .. even the dog in the picture looks like he's questioning the need for it lol



KK2929 said:


> Wow -- that is just amazing and scary. Terrible parent who does not need to be reproducing. The world is over populated already.
> 
> A baby Spaniel !!! How cute.


Yep a spaniel! He is cute indeed .. especially the bark lol


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

New Jersey is the only state where driving with pets loose in the car is a violation of animal cruelty law. Drivers cited for failing to properly secure their pet can face a ticket of between $250 and $1,000 and as much as six months in jail.

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/new-jersey-drivers-buckle-pets-face-fine-article-1.1090567


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


The heart is for the puppy


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

njn said:


> New Jersey is the only state where driving with pets loose in the car is a violation of animal cruelty law. Drivers cited for failing to properly secure their pet can face a ticket of between $250 and $1,000 and as much as six months in jail.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/new-jersey-drivers-buckle-pets-face-fine-article-1.1090567


What is up with this state? I don't think animals should be running loose but a carrier seems sufficient to me Lol .. Sami's law .. banning self-gas pumping .. what's next


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

That woman should be reported to Children's services. It really irritates me when they use the line "all the other drivers do it" because no, we don't. We aren't that stupid and to insinuate that we _should_ be that stupid earns bad parents the rap they deserve. I was talking to a pax about this very thing and he told me that he's talked with a lot of other drivers before and never has a single one of them ever agreed to transport kids w/o proper booster or car seats. Like ever.

No one is dumb enough to risk their insurance rates increasing, a several hundred dollar fine and points on their license. Not for a strangers brats.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> no thanks lmao .. doesn't look right to me
> 
> unless that's a legal requirement in CA I don't know about he will stay in his carrier to the vet
> 
> !!


He does seem more secure ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> receive ..
> View attachment 343011


Why do pple think that by putting sorry in front of ____________\\ excuses them from the _____________\\ they just shaet out?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What is up with this state? I don't think animals should be running loose but a carrier seems sufficient to me Lol .. Sami's law .. banning self-gas pumping .. what's next


As long as NJ does not try to ban Diet Pepsi, every other law is irrelevant to me. :roflmao:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> He does seem more secure ?


Lol no !! don't make them bring this shit to CA ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why do pple think that by putting sorry in front of ____________\\ excuses them from the _____________\\ they just shaet out?


I'm sorry? I did not understand the question :laugh:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> As long as NJ does not try to ban Diet Pepsi, every other law is irrelevant to me. :roflmao:


You really like that shit lol ?? :thumbdown:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You really like that shit lol ?? :thumbdown:


Yep.

But if I ever happen to by chance ride in your Uber as a pax, I will never mention the words "diet Pepsi", for fear of being 1*'ed by you. :laugh:


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> :whistling:


If that's a boy, he's gonna be spraying all over the back of the front seat. ?



SFOspeedracer said:


> You really like that shit lol ?? :thumbdown:


Even regular Pepsi tastes like licking aluminum foil to me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol no !! don't make them bring this shit to CA ?


Ordering one as we speak ???


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> If that's a boy, he's gonna be spraying all over the back of the front seat. ?
> 
> 
> Even regular Pepsi tastes like licking aluminum foil to me.


Right !! I can't be the only one lol .. I hate soda .. but if I'm gonna have one it better be a regular red can of Coke or sprite



Mkang14 said:


> Ordering one as we speak ???


?????

Do you have a dog lol?

He's probably gonna need a playmate soon :whistling:


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Right !! I can't be the only one lol .. I hate soda .. but if I'm gonna have one it better be a regular red can of Coke or sprite
> 
> 
> ?????
> ...


I'm from the south so every "soda/pop" for whatever reason is interchangeably referred to as coke. You have to specify which kind of coke you want ?. The only soft drink I want is an ice cold red coke.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Right !! I can't be the only one lol .. I hate soda .. but if I'm gonna have one it better be a regular red can of Coke or sprite
> 
> 
> ?????
> ...


I got 2 (1)Jacob Edward Wolf (2)Xena Princess Bella...Twillight was big when I got them. Dont judge me ?‍⚖?‍⚖

Hey 3 works for me. But Jake doesnt like boy dogs ?


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> *4 children running out the house to my car*
> 
> ...


A 3.9?? Why did you accept the ride? Seems from others' experience is that anyone < 4.7 is going to be troublemaker.

4.54 is the lowest that I have seen so far. Of course, I didn't accept the ride ?. I have also let the timer ran out itself so that person had to wait another full 15 seconds ?. This is actually the idea of a forum member but sorry I forget who he/she is.

I haven't had any underage passenger yet. Do you actually verify the kid's age? Can the parents 1 ? you if you decline the ride?

Cute puppy. I missed my kitty thousand miles away back home ??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> He 3 works for me. But Jake doesnt like boy dogs ?


lol .. not judging

Does he like water by chance ? Bring them over and tell them surfs up lol










Literally as soon as he was introduced to the back yard he ran and jumped in the pool


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> A 3.9?? Why did you accept the ride? Seems from others' experience is that anyone < 4.7 is going to be troublemaker.
> 
> 4.54 is the lowest that I have seen so far. Of course, I didn't accept the ride ?. I have also let the timer ran out itself so that person had to wait another full 15 seconds ?. This is actually the idea of a forum member but sorry I forget who he/she is.
> 
> ...












Mine is a fat pervert.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> lol .. not judging
> 
> Does he like water by chance ? Bring them over and tell them surfs up lol
> 
> ...


This picture so sweet ???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Truly unbelievable. Yes, have also heard, the line, "all the other drivers do it" a million times. Truly shocking.

But glad you got your cancel fee. And really happy that lady had to pay it. Wished she'd get 4 - 5 more in a row.



Jlynn said:


> That woman should be reported to Children's services. It really irritates me when they use the line "all the other drivers do it" because no, we don't. We aren't that stupid and to insinuate that we _should_ be that stupid earns bad parents the rap they deserve. I was talking to a pax about this very thing and he told me that he's talked with a lot of other drivers before and never has a single one of them ever agreed to transport kids w/o proper booster or car seats. Like ever.
> 
> No one is dumb enough to risk their insurance rates increasing, a several hundred dollar fine and points on their license. Not for a strangers brats.


If I had the time for it, would hit 911, or Social Services, while waiting for the timer to finish.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Truly unbelievable. Yes, have also heard, the line, "all the other drivers do it" a million times. Truly shocking.
> 
> But glad you got your cancel fee. And really happy that lady had to pay it. Wished she'd get 4 - 5 more in a row.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly bro, my thoughts exactly


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

4 running and 1 carrying..

5 children? This woman should not have any.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Takes moxie not to drive off as a knee-jerk reaction. AAAAHHH lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> A 3.9?? Why did you accept the ride? Seems from others' experience is that anyone < 4.7 is going to be troublemaker.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

0 At least now you know why she's a 3.9, see? She really is a zero, you know?


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> "All the other @@@@ing drivers do it and have no problem"


When I get this line, I always tell them to go find one of those drivers then and have them break the law and tos and put your kids in danger.

Then they always cry, "I won't be charged for this right?" For wasting my gas and time by being an irresponsible parent...you most certainly will be charged for this.









Feel bad for whatever ant picked up this princess


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

njn said:


> New Jersey is the only state where driving with pets loose in the car is a violation of animal cruelty law. Drivers cited for failing to properly secure their pet can face a ticket of between $250 and $1,000 and as much as six months in jail.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/new-jersey-drivers-buckle-pets-face-fine-article-1.1090567


Read your article again... AZ, CT, ME, & HI, too.

It's not about animal cruelty, though, but the potential for distracted driving while trying to steer around the dog in your lap, catch the dog half-hanging out of the window trying to get at a squirrel, or peeling the terrified cat that has dug in its claws from your face.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

3.9 should have been the first red flag.

Those texts should have been a red banner. 

You should have cancelled and avoid the drama of showing up. She will probably report you for not taking the kids under some bs report.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Truly unbelievable. Yes, have also heard, the line, "all the other drivers do it" a million times. Truly shocking.
> 
> But glad you got your cancel fee. And really happy that lady had to pay it. Wished she'd get 4 - 5 more in a row.
> 
> ...


They don't care, I called my sheriffs office while behind a car full of little kids flailing every time their car turned. I got the "Ugh, really??You're calling us for this?" Could hear the eye roll in her voice .


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


There is a reason the paxole had a 3.9 rating so


SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


You now know the reason they had a 3.9 rating. Anyone under a 4.5 should not be picked up period. As Uber and Lyft are consistent with their lies, lack of transparency, ethics, etc. you have to assume the rider HAD a 3 rating and not a 3.9 rating. They pad the paxoles ratings. There is one pick up I had a couple times before I memorized the exact house. I 1 starred them each time and they still had over a 4.5 rating (one time they had a 10 year old kid who demanded I drive him alone and another time, earlier in my uber driving when I was naive, the woman at the house had a stop at a dollar store and I waited 30 minutes for her to come out then stand with a cart full of crap and review the receipt while I was waiting at 9 cents per minute.....lesson learned quickly). Either way, if you see a 4.5 star paxole assume they are likely a 4 star paxole.....know .5 off of every Uber manipulated paxole rating to get a more accurate way to evaluate the paxole and whether you are going to drive them or not based on it)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

- "All the other drivers do it"
- "What's that got to do with me, though?"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> They don't care, I called my sheriffs office while behind a car full of little kids flailing every time their car turned. I got the "Ugh, really??You're calling us for this?" Could hear the eye roll in her voice .


Maybe it would be better to shame these people on the internet, you know, perhaps on YouTube. :biggrin:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> If that's a boy, he's gonna be spraying all over the back of the front seat. ?
> 
> 
> Even regular Pepsi tastes like licking aluminum foil to me.


Why are you licking aluminum foil in the first place? Just saying...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

When they say everybody else does it, I say, in a friendly tone, that’s because they don’t know it’s against the rules, it’s not insured, and They could be deactivated for it. You don’t want me to get sued and deactivated? Do you? 

Then they ask me to cancel. I say, no problem, I just have to wait out the timer.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why are you licking aluminum foil in the first place? Just saying...
> View attachment 343203


Lol, I don't. When I was a kid, my neighbor (a little old man) got me to bite a gum wrapper. I had caps on my teeth so naturally...that freaked me out BUT I know what it tastes like now. I'll never forget that old fella. He lived to be 104.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Maybe it would be better to shame these people on the internet, you know, perhaps on YouTube. :biggrin:


Sounds legit ?



The Gift of Fish said:


> - "All the other drivers do it"
> - "What's that got to do with me, though?"


What's ya man got to do with me...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> "All the other @@@@ing drivers do it and have no problem"


That's the reply I always wait for, at which point I tell them, _"You almost talked me into taking this trip, but you just ratted out all the other drivers for breaking the law, and I can't trust that you wouldn't rat me out too. Sorry!" ?_


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Window up, cancel, report, pity on behalf of the kids


I'm pretty harsh when it comes to this.
I usually open with a polite "Sorry but Uber insurance doesn't cover this type of situation"
If I get a smart ass remark or bartering, I ramp it up to "Well if we happen to get into an accident, not only will I be burdened with the task of picking your children's teeth out of my dashboard, I will also have to spend the next 4 years defending myself in a court of law against the first person in line that will sue me. YOU!"



Jlynn said:


> "all the other drivers do it


"Well Ms/Mr
That's because the other drivers are ****ing morons!"

My response
Always
**** off

OOOOHHH and I love when they make the over the shoulder (I usually strap them in) seat belt motion as they attempt to negotiate.
K...
That performance was lovely.
But still
**** off


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It's truly incredible how irresponsible people can be with their kids. Makes me wonder if her kids actually would be better off in foster care. @SFOspeedracer, your response was on point. I seriously doubt she actually learned anything, but you told her what she needed to hear.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Amazing. People are amazing. This "all the other drivers" chant is real. There must be something similar to an AA meeting specifically for shit parents where they write this 1000 times or chant it over a fire.


I despise that phrase and hear it so often. But out of all the instances it comes up, moms without car seats say it 100% of the time.

I reply "Then those other drivers are breaking the law, and I'm not going to."



sapphirekitty1314 said:


> Do you actually verify the kid's age? Can the parents 1 ? you if you decline the ride?


If they look young I ask how old they are. They usually tell me that they are underage (youngest I've had so far was 13), but if one lies it's on my dash cam that they told me they were at least 18. U/L don't require us to ask for ID, so I don't. Usually. Had one kid that definitely looked underage so when he told me he was 18 I asked for ID. He said he didn't have one and didn't put up a fuss when I told him I couldn't do the ride, so I'm pretty sure he was in fact underage.

And pax can't rate you if you cancel the ride. Just make sure you pull around the corner, wait out the timer, and cancel as "unaccompanied minor" so that you still get paid, they get reported (though it probably makes no difference anyway), and they pay a rider education fee.



Gandler said:


> You should have cancelled and avoid the drama of showing up. She will probably report you for not taking the kids under some bs report.


Na, it was worth it. She needed a rider education fee, and @SFOspeedracer needed to collect for his service to society for trying to school that *****.



Antvirus said:


> I'm pretty harsh when it comes to this.
> I usually open with a polite "Sorry but Uber insurance doesn't cover this type of situation"
> If I get a smart ass remark or bartering, I ramp it up to "Well if we happen to get into an accident, not only will I be burdened with the task of picking your children's teeth out of my dashboard, I will also have to spend the next 4 years defending myself in a court of law against the first person in line that will sue me. YOU!"


???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yesterday, young parents, like 20, ask me when I arrived if I’d take their 6 month old without a car seat. I said no, they needed one. 

Then they said they were only going to the fair, which was only 5 short blocks down the street. I explained how it’s against the law, and they kept saying they’re not going far. 

I told them they should just walk. They canceled. If you’re going to walk around the fair for hours, why is it so hard to walk 5 blocks?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Then they said they were only going to the fair, which was only 5 short blocks down the street. I explained how it's against the law, and they kept saying they're not going far.


I had one of these, the mom was saying they were just going down the street (except Uber Pro told me it was a 15 minute ride, so she was being very misleading with _how_ far down the street). I told her whatever the distance, it was still illegal for me to take her with her 4 year old without a car seat. 
"What am I supposed to do, walk?!" she started yelling. 
I just rolled up my window and drove away, with her screaming at me in my rear view. 
Best get stepping, *****.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rog'O Datto said:


> They don't care, I called my sheriffs office while behind a car full of little kids flailing every time their car turned. I got the "Ugh, really??You're calling us for this?" Could hear the eye roll in her voice .


I had a similar response from a dumbass dispatcher when I called to report a particularly troublesome child would-be pax.

- [Pained, why-are-you-bothering-me-with-this voice] "Oh, so it's just some kid trying to get home?"
- "Maybe. But maybe it's a child runaway who's fixing to leave home, and this call was _your_ opportunity to intervene and save his life"
- "Stand by, police are on their way"


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had a similar response from a dumbass dispatcher when I called to report a particularly troublesome child would-be pax.
> 
> - [Pained, why-are-you-bothering-me-with-this voice] "Oh, so it's just some kid trying to get home?"
> - "Maybe. But maybe it's a child runaway who's fixing to leave home, and this call was _your_ opportunity to intervene and save his life"
> - "Stand by, police are on their way"


I was young at the time, now that I have 3 kids I hope I would be as insistent as you. Also hope they actually did something.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> :whistling:


No way. There are harnesses with a short leash, attached to the back seat. The doggy can stand or lay on the seat


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Ok, I'll admit that I've transported teens that I'm sure are <18 years old. But 4 young kids? No way. That's definitely past the line.


That's very different than driving young kids sans carseats!

One is "against Uber rules" and one is "100% illegal and incredibly dangerous and risks lives."



Jlynn said:


> That woman should be reported to Children's services. It really irritates me when they use the line "all the other drivers do it" because no, we don't. We aren't that stupid and to insinuate that we _should_ be that stupid earns bad parents the rap they deserve. I was talking to a pax about this very thing and he told me that he's talked with a lot of other drivers before and never has a single one of them ever agreed to transport kids w/o proper booster or car seats. Like ever.
> 
> No one is dumb enough to risk their insurance rates increasing, a several hundred dollar fine and points on their license. Not for a strangers brats.


Yes!!

I threatened to report a lady with 3 kids under 4 years old who freaked out on me when I told her there was no way in hell I'd be driving them without car seats. She literally left them on the sidewalk and started chasing me down the street as I drove away to wait out the cancellation time.

Some people just shouldn't be parents. Like they say, you need approval and a license to get a dog, but anyone can be a parent. Terrifying.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What is up with this state? I don't think animals should be running loose but a carrier seems sufficient to me Lol .. Sami's law .. banning self-gas pumping .. what's next


Being from New Jersey, I happen to love not having to pump my own gas. I don't have to get out in the freezing weather or the hot scalding weather either. I don't get gas smelling hands and I don't have to touch a nozzle that a thousand or more people have touched. I like our gas pumping laws thank you very much.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

*If it makes you guys feel any better...*

This has happened with taxis ever since i started driving,

your two choices are to follow the rules not.

In taxis they had a much higher motivation to break the rules, no no-show fees on taxi.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tell them to order luxsuv, I will take up to 42 infants


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Like everyone else I have dealt with the lack of car seats too and all the excuses. 

One mother *cough coigh* came out with a 3 month old infant and no car seat. I rolled down the window and asked her if she had a car seat and she said no *liar liar pants on fire*. “I am just going to pick up my food at Chipotle.” 

“I don’t are where you are going, but you are not getting into my car without a car seat. It is against Uber’s community guidelines and rules that you agrees to when you got an account. It is also. It covered under my insurance. Not to mention that it is against the law to transport a child under 75 pounds without a car seat!”

“Oh.” She turns back angrily, pounds on the door to an apartment (not the one she came out of) and roughly hands the kid to another adult.”
“Wel, they must have just changed the law.”

“Yeaaaa, like 40+ years ago. Now please put your seatbelt on. “.

“Oh, I don’t wear them.”

“Get out of my car.”

????

One woman told me that she didn’t KNOW she needed a car seat for her 1 year old. 

I asked her how she got her kid home from
the hospital since they won’t let you take junior without one.

—-crickets

And the best if the worst was a woman tries to hide her just born kid under a breast feeding cover and told me she was still pregnant. I insisted she show me. She turns around and yells to her partner “grab the car seat!!” then wouldn’t buckle it into the car. I refused to move until she did. 

I have since moved my driving location to a more affluent area where most every ride is a longer ride. I make more money and do less rides, and don’t qualify for lyft bonuses anymore but that’s ok. If I don’t have to deal with the above crap it is ok with me. I am a much happier driver.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

njn said:


> New Jersey is the only state where driving with pets loose in the car is a violation of animal cruelty law. Drivers cited for failing to properly secure their pet can face a ticket of between $250 and $1,000 and as much as six months in jail.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/new-jersey-drivers-buckle-pets-face-fine-article-1.1090567


Driving NJ, I had to have a harness for my dog, who passed 3 years ago from old age ... what about the can't reject rides for pets, in NJ.

@SuzeCB - This could be a legal reason for NJ drivers to decline rides for pets. Who gets the ticket pax or driver? If pax, then ok... I keep picking up both.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


 Hence my screen name . You did the right thing . I wouldn't have bothered with the lecture though , they already know what they are doing .

When I call and report I always ask what they are going to do about this violation of the TOS . Recently they have started saying they will notify the account holder and if they see a pattern they will take action against the account . Who knows ?


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

In Florida...I think everyone thinks it’s the thing to do...

Like the in style thing to do,


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

chris.nella2 said:


> In Florida...I think everyone thinks it's the thing to do...
> 
> Like the in style thing to do,


Yes you have to have the newest iPhone and send your kids with rideshare........ with guns


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Would've been a good opportunity to show up in a ski mask.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberGeo said:


> Driving NJ, I had to have a harness for my dog, who passed 3 years ago from old age ... what about the can't reject rides for pets, in NJ.
> 
> @SuzeCB - This could be a legal reason for NJ drivers to decline rides for pets. Who gets the ticket pax or driver? If pax, then ok... I keep picking up both.


Nothing says TNC drivers have to take pets; only Service Animals. SAs are the exception to the law, as there are times where physically restraining them might prevent them from tasking.

For a pet, the driver would get the ticket, as the driver has the responsibility for anything that happens in the vehicle unless the law specifically says otherwise (like adult passengers in the back seat not being buckled up).

Believe me, if you get this ticket in NJ, it's going to be because a cop saw your dog bouncing all over the cabin of your car being a potential distraction to you, because the dog actually jumped out of the window, or because s/he pulled you over for some reason and the dog posed a distraction in some way during the stop.

I have never heard of anyone actually getting the unrestrained pet ticket.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I have never heard of anyone actually getting the unrestrained pet ticket.


Perhaps if the driver has a big mouth lol

With a side order of a frame around the license plate ticket which is what cops give to drivers who they really hate lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

WinterFlower said:


> No way. There are harnesses with a short leash, attached to the back seat. The doggy can stand or lay on the seat


I got these from Amazon.






Fit the seatbelt receiver, adjustable length.






or these seats for longer trips.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Rog'O Datto said:


> If that's a boy, he's gonna be spraying all over the back of the front seat. ?
> 
> 
> Even regular Pepsi tastes like licking aluminum foil to me.


Liquid poison.
People are crazy to drink this crap or anything carbonated & loaded w/HFC.



Mkang14 said:


> He does seem more secure ?


All the other driver's do it BS is because of ants that don't have a backbone and let pax run their car, which makes it hard for real drivers.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> That woman should be reported to Children's services. It really irritates me when they use the line "all the other drivers do it" because no, we don't. We aren't that stupid and to insinuate that we _should_ be that stupid earns bad parents the rap they deserve. I was talking to a pax about this very thing and he told me that he's talked with a lot of other drivers before and never has a single one of them ever agreed to transport kids w/o proper booster or car seats. Like ever.
> 
> No one is dumb enough to risk their insurance rates increasing, a several hundred dollar fine and points on their license. Not for a strangers brats.


No one is that dumb to accept ride request like that except Uber's app.? Hugh?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IR12 said:


> All the other driver's do it BS is because of ants that don't have a backbone and let pax run their car, which makes it hard for real drivers.


I like the harness for dogs (unpopular opinion here). I have so much anxiety taking my dogs in the suv trunk because I feel like one accident, someone hitting the back of the car and they're gone ?. I love them so much. They were my kids before my kids.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

I seem remember in the rider app I downloaded had two prices quoted. One for no car-seat and one for ride with car-seat. Problem resolved.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

tncindetroit said:


> I seem remember in the rider app I downloaded had two prices quoted. One for no car-seat and one for ride with car-seat. Problem resolved.


Why would anyone want to pay more for a car seat assuming they will get a ride either way?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> That woman should be reported to Children's services. It really irritates me when they use the line "all the other drivers do it" because no, we don't. We aren't that stupid and to insinuate that we _should_ be that stupid earns bad parents the rap they deserve. I was talking to a pax about this very thing and he told me that he's talked with a lot of other drivers before and never has a single one of them ever agreed to transport kids w/o proper booster or car seats. Like ever.
> 
> No one is dumb enough to risk their insurance rates increasing, a several hundred dollar fine and points on their license. Not for a strangers brats.


You've got to believe that sadly there are plenty of 'doormat drivers' out there - more than eager to happily accommodate the pax-hole's wishes - whatever they may be. And wagging their tails for more tips and ***** ratings.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

ShibariLover said:


> Being from New Jersey, I happen to love not having to pump my own gas. I don't have to get out in the freezing weather or the hot scalding weather either. I don't get gas smelling hands and I don't have to touch a nozzle that a thousand or more people have touched. I like our gas pumping laws thank you very much.


When I moved from New England to California, I couldn't believe I had to pump my own gas. What the heck??!! Or if I could find a place where they pumped for you, it would as an additional $2 per gallon for the damn gas. My mom didn't believe me when I told her I always pump my own gas- literally didn't believe me until she witnessed it herself.

Granted, we have perfect weather so there's no rain or snow or cold to co


Mkang14 said:


> I like the harness for dogs (unpopular opinion here). I have so much anxiety taking my dogs in the suv trunk because I feel like one accident, someone hitting the back of the car and they're gone ?. I love them so much. They were my kids before my kids.


Definitely don't keep your dogs in the suv way-back. That's the most dangerous place they could be!

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but hopefully you don't keep your dog in the far back part of an suv.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


I liked this post because of the picture of the puppy. I love dogs.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> That woman should be reported to Children's services. It really irritates me when they use the line "all the other drivers do it" because no, we don't. We aren't that stupid and to insinuate that we _should_ be that stupid earns bad parents the rap they deserve. I was talking to a pax about this very thing and he told me that he's talked with a lot of other drivers before and never has a single one of them ever agreed to transport kids w/o proper booster or car seats. Like ever.
> 
> No one is dumb enough to risk their insurance rates increasing, a several hundred dollar fine and points on their license. Not for a strangers brats.


Yes they are that stupid. After refusing to drive with kids w/out car seat I've sat and watched them get picked up by another driver.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

V


IR12 said:


> Liquid poison.
> People are crazy to drink this crap or anything carbonated & loaded w/HFC.


That's why I like a mexican coke, cause it was imported here by soda traffickers


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

njn said:


> Why would anyone want to pay more for a car seat assuming they will get a ride either way?










Car seat quote displayed right in the rider's price for their choice.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> :whistling:


That puppy looks like he's saying "are we really doing this right now, bruh?"


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why are you licking aluminum foil in the first place? Just saying...


Why? Because once, given the choice between a Pepsi and licking aluminum foil, I chose licking aluminum foil. lol Or do you say aluminium? lol



ShibariLover said:


> Being from New Jersey, I happen to love not having to pump my own gas. I don't have to get out in the freezing weather or the hot scalding weather either. I don't get gas smelling hands and I don't have to touch a nozzle that a thousand or more people have touched. I like our gas pumping laws thank you very much.


I keep a "gas glove" in my car door pocket that I only use for pumping gas.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Clevername said:


> Why? Because once, given the choice between a Pepsi and licking aluminum foil, I chose licking aluminum foil. lol Or do you say aluminium? lol
> 
> 
> I keep a "gas glove" in my car door pocket that I only use for pumping gas.


Oh good. So the Inside cabin of the car can smell like gas too! No thank you.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

njn said:


> New Jersey is the only state where driving with pets loose in the car is a violation of animal cruelty law. Drivers cited for failing to properly secure their pet can face a ticket of between $250 and $1,000 and as much as six months in jail.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/new-jersey-drivers-buckle-pets-face-fine-article-1.1090567


Also the only state where driver's can't pump their own gas. Seems NJ is psycho about all the wrong things.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

ShibariLover said:


> Oh good. So the Inside cabin of the car can smell like gas too! No thank you.


Better the glove than the hand. But it doesn't at all. Any smell on the glove dissipates rather quickly but if it's on your skin it lingers till you wash it. The bigger reason was from people who had perfume or cologne all over their hands and then handled the pump. Smell The Glove, great Spinal Tap album btw.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SFOspeedracer said:


> no thanks lmao .. doesn't look right to me
> 
> unless that's a legal requirement in CA I don't know about he will stay in his carrier to the vet
> 
> !!


I have a harness type thing that wraps around a carrier using the seat belt and attachments to keep it secure. In a wreck you don't want the carrier flying around either.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Perhaps if the driver has a big mouth lol
> 
> With a side order of a frame around the license plate ticket which is what cops give to drivers who they really hate lol


So those license plate frames ARE indeed illegal - I always wondered.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

everydayimubering said:


> So those license plate frames ARE indeed illegal - I always wondered.


I believe in most states it is, but not enforced.

However if you give a cop a hard time there is usually an additional ticket lol


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


CPS report on both the mom and daycare will end this.

She isn't lying though when she said "all the drivers do this." - 3.9 rating means that drivers did it, then rated her low.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

They all say that they do it all the time, or all the other drivers do it. But my favorite part is when they say we're not going far. Translation=if you take us you'll get the same amount of money as the cancellation fee. So why would you bother driving them? They really are stupid.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Trebor said:


> CPS report on both the mom and daycare will end this.
> 
> She isn't lying though when she said "all the drivers do this." - 3.9 rating means that drivers did it, then rated her low.


You don't know that without proof, she could just be a terrible person lol


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I believe in most states it is, but not enforced.
> 
> However if you give a cop a hard time there is usually an additional ticket lol


They do cover the edges of the plate - sometimes you can't see the name of the State or the expiry sticker in the corner. I'd never put one on my car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

everydayimubering said:


> They do cover the edges of the plate - sometimes you can't see the name of the State or the expiry sticker in the corner. I'd never put one on my car.


I think the way its worded in my state and guessing it's the same I others is anything covering the plate and or the state is illegal.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Trebor said:


> CPS report on both the mom and daycare will end this.
> 
> She isn't lying though when she said "all the drivers do this." - 3.9 rating means that drivers did it, then rated her low.


Who knows? She knows the 'hood and the boys in the 'hoods. Maybe some of the drivers could be her babies' parental guards or even parents.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Also the only state where driver's can't pump their own gas. Seems NJ is psycho about all the wrong things.


Oregon, too.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Oregon, too.


Oregon began allowing self-serve gasoline Jan 1, 2018.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Her other primary driver was Jeffrey Epstein, of course he did it


SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Her other Uber drivers were Jeffrey Epstein and his associates, of course they did it


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't blame [All the other drivers], it was an inferior app. they forced on you American Uber Drivers. 
Do you order one seat or 5 seats?


----------



## Sharptop (Aug 11, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Thats why I quit driving uber...people are sick. 
9


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Julescase2 said:


> When I moved from New England to California, I couldn't believe I had to pump my own gas. What the heck??!! Or if I could find a place where they pumped for you, it would as an additional $2 per gallon for the damn gas. My mom didn't believe me when I told her I always pump my own gas- literally didn't believe me until she witnessed it herself.


Okay now that's a bit an exaggeration- it's more like an extra $0.20 to $0.50 per gallon, depending on the location. There's a station in Beverly Hills that's way higher for self serve than anyone else in that area, and last time I was there full service was about $0.50 extra. Maybe you would have had to pay an extra $2.00 to buy 8 to 10 gallons in a station in middle class neighborhood. At one time it was as low as $0.10 difference, so a pump jockey could probably earn his keep by filling a few cars an hour.
There's also a law here in CA that requires, on request, an attendant to fill the tank for a handicapped person at the self service price, provided there are at least two employees on the premises.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Okay now that's a bit an exaggeration- it's more like an extra $0.20 to $0.50 per gallon, depending on the location. There's a station in Beverly Hills that's way higher for self serve than anyone else in that area, and last time I was there full service was about $0.50 extra. Maybe you would have had to pay an extra $2.00 to buy 8 to 10 gallons in a station in middle class neighborhood. At one time it was as low as $0.10 difference, so a pump jockey could probably earn his keep by filling a few cars an hour.
> There's also a law here in CA that requires, on request, an attendant to fill the tank for a handicapped person at the self service price, provided there are at least two employees on the premises.


Yeah totally an exaggeration...I really have no idea what the cost difference is. But I don't even know of any service stations that offer pumping!


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

This morning I picked up a lady with her small child. She did have a car seat and she buckled him in his car seat but she does not buckle his car seat. What good does it do if you don't buckle a car seat? It's amazing how stupid pax is or/and lazy they are.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Get a pickup with a 3.9 rating. Yes 3.9 .. lol
> 
> Have not gotten a 3 yet I don't think, after reading the stories on here of surprising outcomes of low ratings I now have become curious to see what is on the other side of this
> 
> ...


Not trying to one up your but I got you beat. See lady (crack head) with 5 kids standing beside the road of the housing project but the pickup is just past them by 15 yards. I check my mirror and here comes the 5 kids and the lady is walking back up the steps. I hear the oldest kid say, "here's our uber". I tell the kids (10 at most), you need to have an adult ride with you, and he says and I quote "you'r taking us to our mama". I said NO, please get the lady. He yells and she comes over to the car. I tell her that I can't take kids without and adult, I can't take 5 kids in a PRIUS, 4 of the 5 kids need buster seats, and none of big enough to set up front so that is 5 in the back seat. I say this is illegal for me to take this ride. I tell her to cancel the trip and she calls the "mama" to tell her I refused to take her ANGELS (or herd). I can hear the mother yelling from 5 feet away and she is not on speaker. I drove off, and called Lyft and told them of what the customer was expecting, I had not canceled since I wanted to report this, and do my best to get this person banned.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

phoneguy said:


> Not trying to one up your but I got you beat. See lady (crack head) with 5 kids standing beside the road of the housing project but the pickup is just past them by 15 yards. I check my mirror and here comes the 5 kids and the lady is walking back up the steps. I hear the oldest kid say, "here's our uber". I tell the kids (10 at most), you need to have an adult ride with you, and he says and I quote "you'r taking us to our mama". I said NO, please get the lady. He yells and she comes over to the car. I tell her that I can't take kids without and adult, I can't take 5 kids in a PRIUS, 4 of the 5 kids need buster seats, and none of big enough to set up front so that is 5 in the back seat. I say this is illegal for me to take this ride. I tell her to cancel the trip and she calls the "mama" to tell her I refused to take her ANGELS (or herd). I can hear the mother yelling from 5 feet away and she is not on speaker. I drove off, and called Lyft and told them of what the customer was expecting, I had not canceled since I wanted to report this, and do my best to get this person banned.


I don't even know what to say, there are people who just simply shouldn't have any kids in this modern day in age


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

i have over 10k trips and have had to tell 50+ people no. When I see a person with a kid under 10 (PA law), I ask them, "do you have a car seat (or buster)?". They almost always answer the same way, "why do I need one?". I answer that question with the response that end them trying to talk me into it or saying the other drive do it. It is simple, "IT IS ILLEGAL FOR ME TO TAKE YOU CHILD WITH OUT A CAR SEAT, PLEASE CANCEL THE TRIP". I then pull away and go wait out the timer, they are paying me for there stupidity, I also want to be able to report them for this and try to get them banned. 

I have no patience for stupid people endangering there kids. 

I hope that UBER/Lyft monitor these forums, I have an easy solution for this. If you are reported ONCE for have a small child and no car seat, you will get a prompt from that point going forward asking you when you book a ride, "Do you have any children that need a buster/car seat? (link to a web side that list the requirements by state)" If they answer NO, and lied, ban them for 1 week, and longer if they do it again, if they answer YES, "do you have the needed seat with you?" If no, don't book the trip and waste the drivers time, if YES and they lied, go back to banning them.

This would not be hard to implement, this does not discriminate, it is a safety issue that needs addressing.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tncindetroit said:


> Who knows? She knows the 'hood and the boys in the 'hoods. Maybe some of the drivers could be her babies' parental guards or even parents.


Well, if they are the parent they can take them right?

and if they want to act as a guard, then that can be a standalone company. Plenty of these that vet their drivers in person.



Kodyhead said:


> You don't know that without proof, she could just be a terrible person lol


If she is riding by herself then her kids are all alone at home.


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

Now, I don't think this is the main issue, but although Uber offers cars with car seats as a choice in DC market, you can't get one...I've tried (for schitz and grins ?) to order one s few times from different areas, always said none available. I even called and asked if I could be listed as a car with a car seat and fuber said they're not doing that here???????


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> A 3.9?? Why did you accept the ride? Seems from others' experience is that anyone < 4.7 is going to be troublemaker.
> 
> 4.54 is the lowest that I have seen so far. Of course, I didn't accept the ride ?. I have also let the timer ran out itself so that person had to wait another full 15 seconds ?. This is actually the idea of a forum member but sorry I forget who he/she is.
> 
> ...


After waiting for the 5 minute timer to run out ( I fill the time texting the account holder through the app various messages about "Violation of Ubers Terms of Service regarding unaccompanied minors " hoping they will cancel first, cancel and get your money.
Canceled rides can not rate.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

> All the other drivers do it [Car Seat Issue]


As I mentioned elsewhere, my only solution to this problem was to just stop driving around certain areas during day time. Before it was a daily recurring issue with female pax. Also, I believe there are actually a lot of bad drivers out here doing things they're not supposed to do or 'winging it' as it may. I.e. there was a wreck at my local airport involving two U/L drivers that blocked off the only two lanes leading to baggage claim exit... but the speed limit is 10mph in those lanes. Just HITF?


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

When I first started driving 4 years ago, I would send a message to uber and the person responded that I should carry car seats. I have 3 kids and know all about car seats. So I asked which ones, "rear facing", "front facing for toddler", "large front facing for 4 year old", or buster seat. I am to have too in my car for 4 people, so I would have to keep all these in my trunk and when I got to the airport, do I tell people that they can't take luggage since I have no room. 

The person realized I was right and apologized for not thinking it through. 

These are your kids, you should be responsible for your kids safety. I did a quick good search for the following "getting a car seat from welfare" and the first link tells you about government programs to help and most fire and police departments have coupons for free ones.

So as a parents - I know that car seats in inconvenient to move from car to car. As a driver, you come to my car with a car seat, I install it for you, I make sure that seat is not going anywhere. I then thank you for having one.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Quite simply....



phoneguy said:


> When I first started driving 4 years ago, I would send a message to uber and the person responded that I should carry car seats. I have 3 kids and know all about car seats. So I asked which ones, "rear facing", "front facing for toddler", "large front facing for 4 year old", or buster seat. I am to have too in my car for 4 people, so I would have to keep all these in my trunk and when I got to the airport, do I tell people that they can't take luggage since I have no room.
> 
> The person realized I was right and apologized for not thinking it through.
> 
> ...


I have found it's either refuse 1 fare or less a day due to car seats or 2-3 over luggage space.

And no matter how many car seats you have, you'll eventually run into a customer who needs like 6


----------

